# Flemish Giant in need of new home (butler county pa)



## vicious butterfly (Sep 12, 2013)

This is Ashes. He is a 2 year old Flemish giant we got from a breeder about 6 months ago. He was meant as a surprise for me but the whole idea was a mistake. We live in a small apartment with no yard and I think Ashes will do much better in a large hutch with a run and maybe with a spayed female companion. He spent most of his life outdoors and is not used to being handled. It's just gotten to the point where he is happier in his cage and it's a real struggle just to get him out. I would like to find him a good home with someone who is as experienced with rabbits as I am and who has the means to give him a better life


----------

